# AAAAA!!!!!! New Mexico



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

I am in New Mexico for work.. This state is nuts.. It took me 2 weeks to find out that I don't need a lic.. For wild hogs.. Now the fun park looking for a place to hunt.. I need to just go home for Xmas..


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I have an uncle that has something like 20k acres in New Mexico. You shuold fill me in on how the hunting looks where ever you are at and maybe I will have to line up a trip to his ranch.


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

The Only thing I found out is the hogs are mostly in the south east..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Illegal border crossers of a different breed, from Texas.

And a license to hunt coyotes is cheap, but you can't shoot bobcats without a furbearers license.


----------

